# What to buy/recommend



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Right im no expert or experienced when it comes to cleaning a car and to be honest never will be and I'd love to splash out on the £££ for a professional detailer to work his or her magic on it but to be honest the TT is a bit of fun for a few years whilst im young and since its nearly 10years old i really dont think the paintwork is going to get any worse or matter when I come to part ex it in so...

Can I get some recommendations on what to buy/what brands.

Wax
Polish
Leather treatment 
Shampoo
Applicators
Trim cleaners/ to restore back to black

I find cleaning the car therapeutic but after half the car is polished I start getting bored so iv bought a cordless polisher to make it quicker.

As well my on earth is this chipex stuff harder than what its made out to be!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> Right im no expert or experienced when it comes to cleaning a car and to be honest never will be and I'd love to splash out on the £££ for a professional detailer to work his or her magic on it but to be honest the TT is a bit of fun for a few years whilst im young and since its nearly 10years old i really dont think the paintwork is going to get any worse or matter when I come to part ex it in so...
> 
> Can I get some recommendations on what to buy/what brands.
> 
> ...


Realistically it comes down to your budget and what you're prepared to spend.

A decent wax can range from £50-£100. 
Auto Finesse stock some good waxes with 'Temptation' being a good all rounder. 
Fusso99 is another solid shout just make sure you pick up a genuine tin of wax and not one of the various fakes on ebay.
Collinite 476 is a great long term protection wax, more durable that most show waxes with a claimed years protection.
You can also go for a very high premium waxes and pick up something like Swissvax Mirage or my personal favourite Best of Show Wax.
As you've bought a polisher though you could use a liquid based wax like Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax and apply it using a finishing pad which might suit you as you said you get bored after polishing!

Polish wise if your thinking of using your machine now then Meguiars M105 & M205 might be a good combo for you to use, pick up some chemical guys hex logic pads; White (finishing) & orange for (cutting) although the yellow cutting pad might be more suitable for the harder Audi paint.

Hand application then Autoglym's SRP is OK but it's full of fillers which only hide the swirls instead of correcting them like M105 & M205 could do.
Auto Finesse Triple is also another possibility it's also a 2 in 1 polish/wax but it's durability is a little lack lustre when it comes to long term protection though.

For leather I use Gliptone leather cleaner GT15. Gtechniq L1 for protecting it. I keep some Dr leather wipes in the car just in case to.

Shampoo I use Chemical Guys V7 hybrid shampoo, nice and slick and PH Neutral.

Applicators I use an auto finesse foam applicator for wax and just generic round microfiber applicators for polish.

Plastic trim I use auto finesse revive or if you find you've got polish marks on plastic panels then use a soft pencil eraser to remove the polish residue.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

TT AJ said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> > Right im no expert or experienced when it comes to cleaning a car and to be honest never will be and I'd love to splash out on the £££ for a professional detailer to work his or her magic on it but to be honest the TT is a bit of fun for a few years whilst im young and since its nearly 10years old i really dont think the paintwork is going to get any worse or matter when I come to part ex it in so...
> ...


Thanks for the many choices 

I do like the meguiars range and I was sold when watching that junkman2000 on YouTube so the 205 & 105 will be my polish choice.

I think the collinite 476 wax sounds good and I will much prefer the protection over finish.

I already have the cloths and microfibre mits etc and maybe give the clay bar and detailing spray from meguiars too a go?


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> TT AJ said:
> 
> 
> > mickee92 said:
> ...


Claying is a must if you plan to machine polish. The meguiars kit is ideal as it has everything you will need including the lube spray. 
There detailing spray is good although if euro car parts still have a deal on go grab some Sonax quick detailer, highly rated among a lot of detailers. Managed to get 2 bottles for £10 last week.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Once you've polished you could apply some gtechniq c2 which is very simply to apply and lasts upto 8 months. Can be used to top it up after a couple of washes.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

rizo9 said:


> Once you've polished you could apply some gtechniq c2 which is very simply to apply and lasts upto 8 months. Can be used to top it up after a couple of washes.


Thanks, does that go on aftet I've polished it? And then i can wax it after applying the gtechnik c2?


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> > Once you've polished you could apply some gtechniq c2 which is very simply to apply and lasts upto 8 months. Can be used to top it up after a couple of washes.
> ...


Yes after you polish it. And it can be waxed over but you will lose the effect of the C2. It's very hydrophobic and beads like crazy. Dirt washes off in the rain. However it has minimal filling properties.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

rizo9 said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> > rizo9 said:
> ...


That's a word I keep hearing a lot lately "hydrophobic". I follow a detailing company on Instagram called carbon collective and they go on about hydrophobic and to be honest their results look amazing.

Hmm so would it be pointless buying the c2 if I intend to wax over it?


----------



## Danford (May 27, 2016)

I would definitely recommend Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel. When you've got clean wheels it really makes them pop and easily the longest lasting tyre treatment I've used. Costs around a tenner and lasts for ages!


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Danford said:


> I would definitely recommend Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel. When you've got clean wheels it really makes them pop and easily the longest lasting tyre treatment I've used. Costs around a tenner and lasts for ages!


Yeah I've realised things like having clean black tyres do make a difference aswell as nice clean shiny exhaust tips has made a huge difference.

ill look into getting the tyre gel.


----------



## Danford (May 27, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> Danford said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely recommend Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel. When you've got clean wheels it really makes them pop and easily the longest lasting tyre treatment I've used. Costs around a tenner and lasts for ages!
> ...


Agreed on the shiny exhaust tips! What product do you use for yours? I need to get something for mine so would be good to have a recommendation.. :?:


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Danford said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> > Danford said:
> ...


Well I've never polished exhaust tips in the past so I just caught my eye on Tcut metal polish and thought I'd give it a try.

Micro fibre cloth and the tcut metal polish got them gleaming after a few goes but id need something a bit more abrasive to get the end and parts of the tip cleaned up to then apply the tcut. I've herd wire wool so ima give that a go and I know the tcut will get them nice and shiny.


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Use some 0000 grade wire wool with your metal polish of choice for cleaning your exhaust tips. It'll shift the most stubborn build up with a good bit of elbow grease.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

TT AJ said:


> Use some 0000 grade wire wool with your metal polish of choice for cleaning your exhaust tips. It'll shift the most stubborn build up with a good bit of elbow grease.


I was going to use the wire wool i use for cleaning copper pipes, is that 0000 grade?


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> TT AJ said:
> 
> 
> > Use some 0000 grade wire wool with your metal polish of choice for cleaning your exhaust tips. It'll shift the most stubborn build up with a good bit of elbow grease.
> ...


I honestly wouldn't know but I do have a sneaky suspicion it's to abrasive. For what it's worth though you can buy 5 metres of the stuff for no more than £6.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281267575679

That'll last you a good while and will be ideal for cleaning anything stainless under the bonnet to.


----------

